
Amateur astronomers say Chinese space station could crash to Earth - urumcsi
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-amateur-astronomers-chinese-space-station.html
======
brudgers
Original article: [https://theconversation.com/amateur-astronomers-say-
chinese-...](https://theconversation.com/amateur-astronomers-say-chinese-
space-station-could-crash-to-earth-are-they-right-62583)

